# Return to Harperbury Hospital - April 2012 (Pic heavy so resolution lowered)



## UE-OMJ (Apr 1, 2012)

This was the first site I ever explored, back then I only managed to view buildings on the east side, the west side buildings were all very well secured.

Today I returned (with g/f and Urban Ghost) after hearing a lead that some of the west buildings were opened, and I wasnt disappointed. As always on a 2nd visit you see more detail and bits you missed first time, but with the added benefit of getting into the west side also!

We got to see 2 of the padded rooms (mostly without padding) and we also manage to find the Leisure rooms AND the POOL! I'm really pleased about this explore, I sort of feel this site can finally be ticked off as 'done', although there are still 2 mystery buildings that I've not got into yet. One day maybe...

**Word of warning though, access is only possible as builders are in this side to remove asbestos, so if you're planning on going there BE CAREFUL**


Hopefully Urban Ghost will post much better photos later, but until then here are mine...


EAST side...




































































No idea how I missed this swing on my first visit!






















WFT!

















And onto the WEST side...







A see-saw right outside the leisure building...







And then the pool room! Such a shame it was so dark in there, my camera doesnt do it justice 






















I've not seen this before, no sign of the fish now...






















A Padded room, only the floor and above the door remain padded.












Thanks for looking...

Steve


----------



## Urban Ghost (Apr 1, 2012)

I decided I might actually start to learn to use my camera today so had a play with the settings as I was shooting. So bit of a warning about 'attepmted arty content'!

First light...




























































Although this place is derelict I have a feeling it will be 'buzzing' with life again soon...


----------



## Priority 7 (Apr 1, 2012)

Nice work gents, did a long old trip round this one ages ago seriously trashed but still some nice little details if you look hard enough, just don't drink out of the fire exstinguishers eh SK


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 1, 2012)

Urban Ghost said:


> I decided I might actually start to learn to use my camera today so had a play with the settings as I was shooting. So bit of a warning about 'attepmted arty content'!



Looking good 

How did your pool pics come out?


----------



## Urban Ghost (Apr 1, 2012)

Not great, we were in a bit of a hurry after all, lol!


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 1, 2012)

Yeh, we didnt have time to tidy up  But they aint bad at all.


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Apr 1, 2012)

love this place..got sum wicked memories from here!! cool report guys!


----------



## KingRat (Apr 1, 2012)

That's awesome. I can't believe this place is still standing! Cut my urbex (with a camera) teeth here.


----------



## SeffyboyUK (Apr 1, 2012)

How funny, I was here too, surprised we didn't see each other haha. 
It is trashed, but good work all the same there mate


----------



## TeeJF (Apr 2, 2012)

Ninja Kitten said:


> love this place..got sum wicked memories from here!! cool report guys!



Did they involve a padded cell only a few weeks ago perchance?


----------



## 4201Chieftain (Apr 2, 2012)

Nice post lads! Didn't think this place was still there
Little known fact about this place, some of the film "scum" was filmed here.
May have to pay a visit soon


----------



## kellisurbex (Apr 2, 2012)

nice pics


----------



## X11_SFE (Apr 5, 2012)

Wicked pics! I visited this place last year and it was also my first - you found much more than I did, so I will have to go back and keep searching.


----------

